# (fake?) MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test



## jirik_cz (Jun 24, 2010)

Just finished testing of MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh batteries sold here in the marketplace.

They are advertised as "IMR LiMN" so some may think that they are high-current capable. Unfortunately they doesn't seem to be really high-current li-ion cells. Based on the performance I would say that they are just common LiCoO cells.

*edit:* Please note, that batteries sold by gigainternational.com are probably fake MNKE cells and not the real ones...







Comparison with top 18650 li-ion batteries and unprotected Xtar D li-ion.


----------



## jasonck08 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test*

Terrible performance to be honest!

You bought these from gigainternational right?

I talked to the company MNKE and they do make 4000mah 26650's, but they do not make 18650 2400mAH IMR cells. Highest capacity IMR 18650's they make are 1500mAH. They also don't make 16340's.

*I have a feeling that these are fake cells and are not made by MNKE.*

*



*

The discharge chart from MNKE shows excellent performance even under heavy discharge of 10-20A.


----------



## 45/70 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test*

The graphs do look a bit strange. If I were to guess, without having already been told that they were LiMn cells, I'd say they were LiFePO4 cells, although LiFe cells usually have a much flatter discharge curve than those cells.

Dave


----------



## Mjolnir (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test*

There is no way those are IMR cells. The batteryspace IMR 2650s have similar performance under 4 amps as these cells under 1 amp. However, the batteryspace cells are actually 4000 Mah, while these appear to be much less even under .5 amp load.

I see no reason to buy these, as they also cost $4 a piece more than the batteryspace cells, and fall far behind in performance.


----------



## 45/70 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test*

Heh, after looking at the graphs again, I see the voltage is way to high for LiFe cells at the lower current levels. My mistake. I think you guys are right, they are just "not very good" LiCo's. 

Dave


----------



## jirik_cz (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test*



jasonck08 said:


> Terrible performance to be honest!
> 
> You bought these from gigainternational right?
> 
> ...



Yes, they are from gigainternational.

Currently I'm working on tests of their "IMR" 18650 and RCR123 cells. They doesn't seem to be high-current either.


----------



## jasonck08 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test*

What are you using to test the capacity? Doesn't look like a CBA that most people use.

Also, when doing high current discharges check the voltage at the battery and compare it with the voltage that the software is reporting. You might have some considerable voltage drop at high current tests.

Before a beefed up my discharging rig I was getting like .4v drop @ 5A which is considerable.


----------



## jirik_cz (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test*

I'm using CBA as everyone else  Only export data to Excel to make nicer graphs. 

I measured 0.05V drop at 10A discharge on the cables, so it is not very significant.


----------



## jasonck08 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test*

If these are really IMR cells then you are suppose to discharge down to 2.5v ususally, although I don't think the capacity will increase by much.


----------



## Battery Guy (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test*

What is the "CBA" equipment that people are using to do these discharge tests at home?

Cheers,
Battery Guy


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test*

Bugger! I just bought 3 of these to use in a hotwire, and was expecting to draw 8A from them.

This is very disappointing.


----------



## jirik_cz (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test*



Battery Guy said:


> What is the "CBA" equipment that people are using to do these discharge tests at home?
> 
> Cheers,
> Battery Guy



Computerized battery analyzer.


----------



## 45/70 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test*



Battery Guy said:


> What is the "CBA" equipment that people are using to do these discharge tests at home?
> 
> Cheers,
> Battery Guy





jirik_cz said:


> Computerized battery analyzer.



It's a highly overpriced (for what it is anyway) *C*omputer *B*attery *A*nalyzer that some of us (like myself) felt we needed just as much as a _new _hole in our head. 

Mine's a "CBA II". There is now an updated "CBA III". They're interesting to play with though. I use mine quite a bit. Not super accurate, but plenty good enough for comparative analysis of small packs and cells.

Dave


----------



## jasonck08 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test*

I'm interested to see your 18650 and 16340 tests.


----------



## Stereodude (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test*

These aren't the same as the Batteryspace LiMnNi 4000mAh 26650's are they?


----------



## jasonck08 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test*



Stereodude said:


> These aren't the same as the Batteryspace LiMnNi 4000mAh 26650's are they?


 
No these are MNKE brand or maybe fake MNKE brand. Batteryspaces are made by another company and are actually properly rated @ 4000mah.


----------



## ptolemy (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test*

Wow, that's just terrible...One would think if someone is paying $15 for a cell (a quality 26650 is worth $10-15, IMO), there would be discharge graphs available prior the fact


----------



## QtrHorse (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test*

I was told the the blue lable MNKE IMR 26650 batteries were of a lesser quality than the orange label MNKE batteries. I have some of the orange label MNKE batteries and will have them tested as well.


----------



## jasonck08 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test*



QtrHorse said:


> I was told the the blue lable MNKE IMR 26650 batteries were of a lesser quality than the orange label MNKE batteries. I have some of the orange label MNKE batteries and will have them tested as well.


 
I think these are fakes. I talked to a guy from MNKE and he said they don't make 2400mah IMR 18650's. And they don't make ANY 16340 IMR's. So those two cells at least are fakes. Don't know about the 26650's though.


----------



## ptolemy (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test*



jasonck08 said:


> I think these are fakes. I talked to a guy from MNKE and he said they don't make 2400mah IMR 18650's. And they don't make ANY 16340 IMR's. So those two cells at least are fakes. Don't know about the 26650's though.


 Where are you getting 2400mah imr 18650's from?

i dont thinK MNKE makes these. It's a typical chinese oem that can have any label on them if you buy in bulk

whatever mnke company is, they probably bought 1000 units and asked oem make them MNKE...

and you should know better than to believe manufacturer/reseller than a comparison test here


----------



## QtrHorse (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test*



ptolemy said:


> Where are you getting 2400mah imr 18650's from?
> 
> i dont thinK MNKE makes these. It's a typical chinese oem that can have any label on them if you buy in bulk
> 
> ...


 
Exactly, it's like vehicle batteries. There are only a few companies in the whole world that make them but each re-seller has their own specs, case and name. Just because one company makes 10 different 26650 batteries, does not mean they will all perform the same. 

That is the reason I believe what I was told about the blue label and the orange label but will not know for sure until I have these orange labeled batteries tested.


----------



## jasonck08 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test*



ptolemy said:


> Where are you getting 2400mah imr 18650's from?
> 
> i dont thinK MNKE makes these. It's a typical chinese oem that can have any label on them if you buy in bulk
> 
> ...


 
gigainternational on CPF is selling 18650 2400 "IMR" batteries. Although I bet either the capacity is not as advertised or its not really no IMR cell.

I may try to get some real MNKE cells directly from the company to test out. They have about 4 different versions of 26650 from 3500-4000mah and frome cycle life from 300-1000 cycles. Also discharge current from 15-25A.


----------



## moviles (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test*

with this 26650 batteries I got a little bit more current draw than the aw 18650 imr.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Niw6or2lRAY

I have used thick wires (the standard tester wires have high resistance):

thick wires vs standard tester wires:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rz3fQJU4RZ0









but I dont have your tools, you have tested the other 26650 and the aw26500?

maybe the aw 26500 imr will be good option for mod the uf c88 with sst-90


----------



## lemlux (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test*

I just bought 2 @ MNKE 4000 mAh 26650 IMRs and 2 @ Batteryspace 4000 mAh IMRs from Nailbender. I initially hesitated on purchasing the MNKE's due to this thread, but Dave assured me that he noticed no appreciable difference between the Batteryspace and MNKE cells. 

I've tested one of each type at the 337 mA discharge rate which is the only rate which can be executed on my older MAHA MH-C777PlusII charger. The discharge routine automatically cuts off at 3.0V I was very happy to observe that the MNKE delivered 4269 mAh while the Batteryspace delivered 4013 mAh. The voltage drops during discharge appeared proportional.

I'm using a pair of these 26650's in a Nailbender D Mag Mod with SST-50 driven at up to 5.0A with and H6CC paired with a D2Flex on a Mac's custom heat sink. All the parts work together impressively.


----------



## QtrHorse (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test*

The MNKE 26650 batteries that Dave has are different from the blue labeled MNKE 26650's that were tested in this thread. You received orange labeled 26650 batteries, correct?



lemlux said:


> I just bought 2 @ MNKE 4000 mAh 26650 IMRs and 2 @ Batteryspace 4000 mAh IMRs from Nailbender. I initially hesitated on purchasing the MNKE's due to this thread, but Dave assured me that he noticed no appreciable difference between the Batteryspace and MNKE cells.
> 
> I've tested one of each type at the 337 mA discharge rate which is the only rate which can be executed on my older MAHA MH-C777PlusII charger. The discharge routine automatically cuts off at 3.0V I was very happy to observe that the MNKE delivered 4269 mAh while the Batteryspace delivered 4013 mAh. The voltage drops during discharge appeared proportional.
> 
> I'm using a pair of these 26650's in a Nailbender D Mag Mod with SST-50 driven at up to 5.0A with and H6CC paired with a D2Flex on a Mac's custom heat sink. All the parts work together impressively.


----------



## lemlux (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test*

Yes, the cells I received from Dave were orange. They are also labeled as 3.8V rather than the 3.7V I now see on the link.


----------



## QtrHorse (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test*



lemlux said:


> Yes, the cells I received from Dave were orange. They are also labeled as 3.8V rather than the 3.7V I now see on the link.


 
I believe the orange labeled MNKE's batteries are either the better version or the real version. I'm not sure where the blue labeled version actually comes from. I have been using my orange labeled version for a few weeks now and they perform well but I have not used them in a high amp draw situation yet.

I'm going to send a few off and have them tested side by side with the batteryspace.com 26650's. I have two new batteryspace 26650 and a few new orange labeled MNKE 26650's. Hopefully with them both being new, the test results will show how they really perform.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Aug 26, 2010)

I look forward to the results!


----------



## Jamestang (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test*



mvyrmnd said:


> Bugger! I just bought 3 of these to use in a hotwire, and was expecting to draw 8A from them.
> 
> This is very disappointing.


Reply:
There are many FAKE MNKE IMR cells in the normal markets. They are usually in Blue PVC Coating, and with MNKE printed. This kind of FAKE MNKE is easily seen, and easily Faked. 

The original MNKE Li-ion power cells are in orange yellow, with logo of "MNKE" and IMR18650 or 26650, plus MH46698, CE,ROHS on. 

You should find the right channels to get the Real MNKE IMR18650, IMR26650. Please confirm your 3 cells are Blue ones? 
You are just disappointing with the FAKE MNKE cells.

B.R.
James


----------



## Jamestang (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh test*



Stereodude said:


> These aren't the same as the Batteryspace LiMnNi 4000mAh 26650's are they?


 
MNKE lithium power cells are not LiMnNi. 

There are mostly three kind of Lithium power cells:
1, LiFePo4, like the A123 and Valance in the USA.
2, Li-CoNiMn, maybe you are talking about this. Not stable enough.Because its R&D purpose is to combine these three materials' advantages together, like the high-capacity of LiCoO2 & LiNiO2, high discharging current/drain of LiMn2O4. But, in fact, this combine is also combine the weekness of these three kinds of materials. Especial the low safety performance of LiCoO2 and LiNiO2 at high-discharging-current, aplus the low cycle life of pure LiMnO2. 
Considering on the safety, the capacity is lower, like Sanyo 18650 power cells: 1100mAh, 1200mAh 
If the capacity is 2000mAh, the recycle and high-discharging current performance will be terrible.

3, New LiMn2O4, not pure LiMn2O4. But its performance has been improved with other special materials, to gain a higher capacity, longer recycle life, maintaining the high-discharging current. MNKE should be like this material. In past, the Moli(Canada) do such products, and MNKE's leading experts have been working there for long times, said over 20 years based on their company website.

For high-power flashlight-using, the heat-relese should be a problem, so, you need the high-current IMR cells. 

B.R. 
James


----------



## mwa102464 (Jul 18, 2011)

They are totally fake with those results, there seems to be a thing going on where there are numerous Batts being relabeled and sold as something else right now, I have seen it happen on another forum where batts had a manufactures markings on the outside blue cover yet when the cover was taken off they surely where not that manufacturers Batts. Be careful and buy your Batts from the most reputable dealers right now.


----------



## bugsy714 (Nov 20, 2011)

Anyone have experience with these alleged mnke from here?

I like a good deal but getting fake batts for a $300 dropin is just silly


----------



## Mattattack (Jan 8, 2012)

i hope production picks up on some REAL IMR 26650 4000mAh, there seems to be a pretty significant demand for them.


----------



## jasonck08 (Jan 8, 2012)

Mattattack said:


> i hope production picks up on some REAL IMR 26650 4000mAh, there seems to be a pretty significant demand for them.



The only company that made them has stopped making them. Hopefully we will see a new manufacturer making them soon.


----------



## mikevelarde (Jan 9, 2012)

My China based friend called the company that made the "GENUINE"MNKE 26650 4000mah cell last week , and informed me that the company is not closed and they still made the 26650 cell but the minimum quantities that they entertain is 1,000 pcs per order.That is the reason why the "GENUINE" MNKE cell disappear from most internet vendor.


----------



## bugsy714 (Jan 9, 2012)

That sounds correct; all of the manufacturers think in terms of 1000 which is probably a production run large enough to justify the setup costs

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## 357mag1 (Jan 9, 2012)

jirik_cz said:


> Just finished testing of MNKE IMR 26650 4000mAh batteries sold here in the marketplace.
> 
> They are advertised as "IMR LiMN" so some may think that they are high-current capable. Unfortunately they doesn't seem to be really high-current li-ion cells. Based on the performance I would say that they are just common LiCoO cells.
> 
> ...



I just saw this post. I have about 15 of these cells from various places (FiveMega, Lighthound, and Battery Space). I've conducted test at 2 and 3 amps and my 2amp test mirror these almost exactly. I thought a member on here tested these and got better results but none of the cells I have tested any higher than 3120mah at 2amps draw and some tested as low as 2960mah.

I've tested 4 of the 4Sevens cells that are suppose to be for their S12 Maelstrom light at 2amp discharge and all tested over 4000mah. Unfortunately the protection circuitry seems to keep them from working in my Mag85 which only draws about 3.4amps with three fresh batteries. I will have to do some experimenting and see if there is just a problem cell or if all the cells are limited below this level.


----------



## jasonck08 (Jan 9, 2012)

mikevelarde said:


> My China based friend called the company that made the "GENUINE"MNKE 26650 4000mah cell last week , and informed me that the company is not closed and they still made the 26650 cell but the minimum quantities that they entertain is 1,000 pcs per order.That is the reason why the "GENUINE" MNKE cell disappear from most internet vendor.



Interesting, because I've been in direct contact with the company, and was told the 4000mAh cells are no longer being produced, and that the only 3500mAh cells can be purchased and have gone up in price considerably. MNKE was acquired by a Chinese solar company.


----------



## mikevelarde (Jan 9, 2012)

jasonck08 said:


> Interesting, because I've been in direct contact with the company, and was told the 4000mAh cells are no longer being produced, and that the only 3500mAh cells can be purchased and have gone up in price considerably. MNKE was acquired by a Chinese solar company.



Have you try asking your direct contact if they will do another run on the 4,000mah 26650 cell and what is their minimum quantities for that special run? 

I did ask and that is the answer I got from them.


----------



## jasonck08 (Jan 9, 2012)

mikevelarde said:


> Have you try asking your direct contact if they will do another run on the 4,000mah 26650 cell and what is their minimum quantities for that special run?
> 
> I did ask and that is the answer I got from them.



Yes I have asked, and they will NOT make 4000mAh anymore. It's now a discontinued product and they recently sold off the last of the 4,000mAh cells left in stock.

Generally speaking with a battery manufacturer they will not do a "special" or "custom" run unless you agree to purchase upwards of 10k pcs.

------------

On another note, I've heard a new manufacturer is working on 4000mAh 26650 IMR's that will be released hopefully in the next few months. We'll see...


----------

